# Olympic Tennis 2012 at Wimbledon



## andywsurf (Aug 7, 2012)

Managed to get some Olympic tennis tickets and took the kids! Got some time to get some photos too!! A fantastic event!

7D, 18-55mm, f5.6 to f9.0, 1/125 to 1/640, ISO 100


----------



## untitled10 (Aug 8, 2012)

What kind of shutter speeds were these? doesnt look to sharp from the motion blur :s


----------



## Drizzt321 (Aug 8, 2012)

I love that 2nd one, really great timing


----------



## preppyak (Aug 8, 2012)

untitled10 said:


> What kind of shutter speeds were these? doesnt look to sharp from the motion blur :s


The original post says: 1/125 to 1/640. That said, my guess was more that they were cropped, based on the lens and distance. But it could be motion blur.

Either way, cool to get so close to the court and be able to watch. I would have loved to be at the Olympics


----------



## andywsurf (Aug 9, 2012)

These were all taken at 1/640 - yes were cropped but there is motion blur. I take a lot of tennis photo's and like the motion blur. Do you think it is effective or not?


----------



## bdunbar79 (Aug 9, 2012)

andywsurf said:


> These were all taken at 1/640 - yes were cropped but there is motion blur. I take a lot of tennis photo's and like the motion blur. Do you think it is effective or not?



Those are fine, fine photos. As per your question, I do both blur and freeze shots. It's tough in tennis to do freeze shots. If you have the chance, go practice at 1/5000s. I found that even 1/2000 isn't quite fast enough. I take a tele, get far away, widen the aperture, set shutter to 1/5000s and auto ISO, and blast away. Sometimes auto ISO isn't good enough. I have to shoot in Av mode with ISO safety shift, min shutter speed 1/5000, auto ISO, EC +2/3. My aperture can run as low as f/2.8 in this situation. You just have to experiment.
I do, like the motion blur shots too. And the fact you got Djokovic too, really cool!


----------



## andywsurf (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback - I will go and experiment further! Will use my telephoto too - at Wimbledon I was too close!! but great if you love tennis!

Will post some more shortly - cheers


----------

